

A machine that can dream (Live demo) - ynd
http://npcontemplation.blogspot.com/2012/02/machine-that-can-dream.html

======
cskau
The linked video is a must see as well:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M>

------
ynd
It runs much faster with Chrome and Safari due to their better Javascript VM.

